# Apparently, my car is an uberPLUS



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

What's your thoughts on this experiment? 
Do uber clients really need this option?
I am talking about some amateur driver with a nice car vs. a pro with a limo plates and commercial insurance? 
I need your opinions


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

I would like to see it in Kansas City. We only have UberX. Most of my business riders would like to get a guaranteed decent car over the uberX dice roll when taking clients out.
Plus my S80 would make me a little more money.


----------

